# How to take off the back chrome piece on the trunk?



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking at the manual it looks like the entire inner panel has to come off but I'm not totally sure. I'll look at it in the morning if you don't mind waiting. The inner side of the trunk should reveal how it comes out though.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going to take a look too. I was in there today trying to figure out if it is possible to do something with my trunk lid to make it automatically open to the full open position when the latch is released instead of opening only halfway. I wasn't successful at my first attempt.....


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

There are a few hex nuts holding it in place actually. I remember seeing this when I did a write up on how to remove your trunk liner=]. I haven't taken it out yet, but I know it would be simple as **** to do.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is a step by step for removing the chrome trim.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Here is a step by step for removing the chrome trim.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html


This is exactly correct.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks SkullCruze...now to dip.


----------

